# Fox Service in Nürnberg/Umgebung ?



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (22. Mai 2012)

Hi,

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Laden in der Nähe von Nürnberg, der nen Service bei Fox Dämpfer macht. Ich würde den Dämpfer ungern zu Toxoholics schicken, wegen der langen Wartezeiten (die Gebühr für den 48h-Service ist mir dann auch zu hoch). Kennt ihr einen?


----------



## norman68 (22. Mai 2012)

Nur Luftkammer Service kannst du auch selber machen. Die Stickstoffkammer macht dir ausser Toxo offiziell wohl keiner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solemn (23. Mai 2012)

Hi,

frag mal bei Robby's Radlstube in Eibach. Weiß nicht wie's bei Dämpfern ausschaut, aber Fox-Gabel-Service macht er...

Solemn


----------



## cdF600 (23. Mai 2012)

Zweirad Teuchert in Heb.
Mit der Stickstoffkammer hat norman68 wohl leider Recht.


----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (23. Mai 2012)

Ok, danke! Es geht darum, dass ich mit meinem RC4 unzufrieden bin: viel zu schwache Dämpfung.


----------



## Dorsdn (24. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
ich meine die Jungs von der Fahrradkiste in Nürnberg machen auch was an Fox. 
Frag da doch mal nach.


----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (24. Mai 2012)

Da hab ich schon angerufen gehabt und dann wurde mir gesagt, dass sie zwar Dämpfer servicen aber nicht von FOX?


----------



## Dorsdn (24. Mai 2012)

Aha, na dann - sorry.


----------



## Mithras (25. Mai 2012)

Zweirad Teuchert in glaub ich Hersbruck sollten fox-Dämpfer servicen..


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (25. Mai 2012)

Ich kann da auch nur Robby's Radlstube empfehlen. Gut, schnell und günstig.


----------



## Bashorbadger (26. Mai 2012)

http://www.rad-werk.de/ auf der HP steht Fox racing shox service point.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

